# Titan Pressure Washer - Which Connector?



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

So, I already own a Titan Pressure Washer, those grey ones from Screwfix.

I'd like to get a snow foam lance but can't find confirmation of the connector type it uses. To me it looks like a Bosch connector but I was wondering if anyone knew for sure.

I've searched the forum and there are a few threads with similar questions but no definite answer.


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking at it again it may be the new Lavor type. I've got the dimensions and will compare later. Unless someone chips in first.


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

How about posting a picture?

I have looked on the Screwfix website and there's 3 or 4 pressure washers and the fittings look different on each one but it's not easy to see on the picture.


----------



## derekmca (Jan 17, 2016)

*Answers in one*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Karcher-K...362155?hash=item280928d2ab:g:L~MAAOSw14xWKS4A


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

I also heard it was a Karcher K but it's very different.

Here's the link to another thread with shots of the Titan connectors...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361521


----------



## Fozzer (Jul 19, 2011)

I've just done the same... And took to it Autobrite direct to get them to get me the correct fitting for my snow foam Lance.. It's the same fitting as a Black and Decker.... Sorted me out for about £6... Hope this helps....


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

So, it's about time I followed up on this thread.

I had the chance to try a Lavor connector and it's nowhere near the right one for the job.

I bought a Black and Decker one as suggested by Fozzer and it is the most appropriate match.

However, I did have to file down the female connector on the pressure washer a little bit to get it to fit in and out without a tug of war every time. The fins on the B&D are a little thicker than the standard ones of the Titan.


----------

